# Need help with factory image download for Nexus 7.



## ep-p-two (May 5, 2013)

I am going to try to fix the OS on my son's tablet, which does nothing but endlessly show the Google moving circles -- this the result of attempts to somehow improve it.

I was able to get to get to Recovery Mode, but after going through the process, what I have onscreen, again, is simply the four circles separating and converging.

I have downloaded Android SDK Manager and am waiting for it to install. I need to download factory images, but I am lost. I looked at https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images, but have no idea what to download. There seem to be four possibilities -- what is the difference between razor, razorg, nakasi and nakasig?
The numbers below are copied from my Nexus 7 bought at approximately the same time. This tablet is WIFI capable, but cannot be used with a cellular plan. Can anyone enlighten me?

Google Nexus 7
Model ME370T
Android version 4.4.4 (Looks non-existent now)


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

This directly from google android support


> If your tablet is on, turn it off.
> Press and hold the *Volume Down* button, then press and hold the *Power* button at the same time until the tablet turns on. You'll see the word "Start" with an arrow around it.
> Press the *Volume Down* button twice to highlight "Recovery mode".
> Press the *Power* button to start Recovery mode. You'll see an image of an Android robot with a red exclamation mark and the words "No command".
> ...


*But Wait* apparently even google has the directions wrong. For the Nexus 7, the tablet has to be plugged into a computer that is turned on for this to work!!!
Source: http://www.androidcentral.com/android-forums-nexus-7-hard-reset-questions


----------



## ep-p-two (May 5, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, however, I had already gone through that process in Recovery Mode. I tried Wugs Nexus Root Kit, but the files it downloaded did not pass the Checksum test. Still nothing but circles. When I connect the tablet to the PC with the USB cable, the computer says the device is ready, but does not recognize it in Windows Explorer.


----------

